# A Different Kind of Ultra



## Kett-Man (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is something I have begun the beginning steps of organizing:

The Rothrock Cyrcle of Hell | A mixed surface open course bike race in and around Rothrock SF in central Pennsylvania.

Go to the About, Rules, and FAQ pages to learn about the event.....(the rest of this blog has been transmorgified into a personal blog of mine for rando and gravel rides).

I am interested to hear thoughts on the format and rules, and if ultradudes in the mid atlantic region (or beyond) would be interested.

For folks not in the know, Rothrock State Forest is a pretty well known mountain biking area, and several long events are held there each year, including the Wilderness 101 and the Stoopid 50. This would likely involve much less rocky singletrack (none, proabably...or perhaps a token mile or two) and much more paved road and fire road (dirt / gravel).

It's an amazing area, really...

Here are a few pics to wet your appetites:


----------



## TKB (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd totally rock that!


----------



## Kett-Man (Dec 31, 2013)

TKB said:


> I'd totally rock that!


Tell your riding friends about it. I would love to get a trial version of it going this summer some time. Just trying to drum up a little interest. Would need a 6-12 people, I figure, to make it 'make sense'.


----------



## TKB (Jul 10, 2013)

Kett-Man said:


> Tell your riding friends about it. I would love to get a trial version of it going this summer some time. Just trying to drum up a little interest. Would need a 6-12 people, I figure, to make it 'make sense'.


Will do. Tell me about randoneering.....


----------



## TKB (Jul 10, 2013)

I am interested in giving it a try and I see you are involved in that aspect of the sport. Just built up a bike to ride on gravel (paths and fire roads) that is NOT my mountain bike. Looking for a new challenge and I love central PA...am a PSU grad and spent many an afternoon cruising my care on those Rothrock SF roads....


----------



## Kett-Man (Dec 31, 2013)

Interested in randonneuring, huh? It's an interesting sport.

I am going to cop out a little and reference the following (sorry for being lame  )

RUSA: FAQ
DC Randonneurs: Rando 101: Information About Randonneuring
RUSA Blogs

Are you in the mid atlantic area? (thinking of where the nearest rando group is to you....)


----------



## Kett-Man (Dec 31, 2013)

in addition to the DC randos:

Eastern PA: 
PA Randonneurs
PA Randonneurs Message Board

Pgh area:
Events | Pittsburgh Randonneurs
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/pittsburgh-randos


----------



## TKB (Jul 10, 2013)

In the Philly burbs.


----------

